# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  تحميل مؤلفات الكاتبة غادة السمان

## KING1

*
غادة أحمد السمان (مواليد 1942) كاتبة وأديبة سورية. ولدت في دمشق لأسرة شامية عريقة، ولها صلة قربى بالشاعر السوري نزار قباني. والدها الدكتور أحمد السمان حاصل على شهادة الدكتوراه من السوربون في الاقتصاد السياسي وكان رئيسا للجامعة السورية ووزيرا للتعليم في سوريا  لفترة من الوقت. تأثرت كثيرا به بسبب وفاة والدتها وهي صغيرة. كان والدها  محبا للعلم والأدب العالمي ومولعا بالتراث العربي في الوقت نفسه، وهذا كله  منح شخصية غادة الأدبية والإنسانية أبعادا متعددة ومتنوعة. سرعان ما اصطدمت  غادة بقلمها وشخصها بالمجتمع الشامي (الدمشقي) الذي كان "شديد المحافظة"  إبان نشوئها فيه.
 أصدرت مجموعتها القصصية الأولى "عيناك قدري" في العام 1962 واعتبرت  يومها واحدة من الكاتبات النسويات اللواتي ظهرن في تلك الفترة، مثل كوليت خوري وليلى بعلبكي،  لكن غادة استمرت واستطاعت ان تقدم أدبا مختلفا ومتميزا خرجت به من الاطار  الضيق لمشاكل المرأة والحركات النسوية إلى افاق اجتماعية ونفسية وإنسانية.
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*فسيفساء دمشقية الرواية المستحيلة

*

----------


## KING1

*أعلنت الحب عليك

*

----------


## KING1

*اشهد عكس الريح

*

----------


## KING1

*شهوة الأجنحة

*

----------


## KING1

*شهوة الأجنحة

*

----------


## KING1

*الحب من الوريد الى الوريد

*

----------


## KING1

*الجسد حقيبة سفر

*

----------


## KING1

*السباحة في بحيرة الشيطان

*

----------


## KING1

*الحبيب الإفتراضي


*

----------


## KING1

*القبيلة تستجوب القتيلة


*

----------


## KING1

*السباحة في بحيرة الشيطان


*

----------


## KING1

*عيناك قدري 

*

----------


## KING1

*اعتقال لحظة هاربة

*

----------


## KING1

*الاعماق المحتلة 

*

----------


## KING1

*البحر يحاكم سمكه 

*

----------


## KING1

*القمر المربع


*

----------


## KING1

*الرغيف ينبض كالقلب 

*

----------


## KING1

*بيروت 75

*

----------

